# AR-10(t)  Anyone have any experience with them.. I get mine tomorrow



## The91Bravo (Sep 30, 2010)

I traded a couple pistolas and am picking up my AR-10T tomorrow. The SOTIC buddy of mine has 4 and he was pistol short so I arrived at the right time.  He is a master craftsman, and he built my M24, so his tune up makes it even better.  I have done some reading on the AR-10, and have shot the M110 SASS, so I am actually excited to get this baby.

Any experienced users out there I would appreciate your input.

Also,
There is a Brand New DPMS AR-10 with Zero Round count for sale CHEAP from one of the guys at SFAUC.

pm me for details. I can arrange the two interested parties to discuss the matter.

And I will post pics ASAP


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a AR10, older one.   Fun to shoot.  I preferred it over my M1A1 SOCOM (it was traded off).    Mine has a 16 in barrel.   For longer shooting I have a M1A1.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure what modifications are on this AR10 that your speaking of. 

I own an LMT MWS MRP .308/7.62Nato.  You can't really beat it, unless maybe the RPR from LWRC.


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> There is a Brand New DPMS AR-10 with Zero Round count for sale CHEAP from one of the guys at SFAUC.
> 
> pm me for details. I can arrange the two interested parties to discuss the matter.
> 
> And I will post pics ASAP



Damn...and I wasn't in the market for one until next year! Grrrrr.....


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 30, 2010)

Free, FYI it is $850 to you fellow SFers, and $900 for any joe like me.  That is subject to change if he gets it sold, of course.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 30, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> Free, FYI it is $850 to you fellow SFers, and $900 for any joe like me.  That is subject to change if he gets it sold, of course.  Let me know if I can help.


 
For a AR10, that is a sweet price.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 30, 2010)

He won it this last weekend and needs the $$ to pay for some of the toys he already has.  You know how it is...


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 30, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Damn...and I wasn't in the market for one until next year! Grrrrr.....



Personally I wouldn't buy anything with the name DPMS on it in 7.62 Nato.  Why you think he's sellin it ? 

That's just me.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Not sure what modifications are on this AR10 that your speaking of.
> 
> I own an LMT MWS MRP .308/7.62Nato.  You can't really beat it, unless maybe the RPR from LWRC.


 
LWRC rocks.  Great people, and they make a hell of a rifle.  The REPR is smooth, fast, and dead-nuts accurate.  Pricey, but it's worth it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 30, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy anything with the name DPMS on it in 7.62 Nato.  Why you think he's sellin it ?
> 
> That's just me.


 
cuz he got it for free.. I would create my own raffle


----------



## EATIII (Oct 1, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy anything with the name DPMS on it in 7.62 Nato.  Why you think he's sellin it ?
> 
> That's just me.



Well I guess I'm a lucky guy because I have one (20in bbl with a luppy ) and it is GTG. Next shoot it will change your mind (provided you come and or shoot);)

That is a GREAT PRICE 91b


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2010)

EATIII said:


> Well I guess I'm a lucky guy because I have one (20in bbl with a luppy ) and it is GTG. Next shoot it will change your mind (provided you come and or shoot);)
> 
> That is a GREAT PRICE 91b


 
Your DPMS was shooting pretty shitty at the last shoot... :2c:

I didn't get a chance to use it myself


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 1, 2010)

policemedic said:


> LWRC rocks.  Great people, and they make a hell of a rifle.  The REPR is smooth, fast, and dead-nuts accurate.  Pricey, but it's worth it.



Cabbagehead has one with both uppers, 16" and 20".  It's one hell of a nice rifle with the right glass on top. 

Love the LWRC stuff.  Own the M6A2 myself in 6.8 SPC with the 14.7" barrel. 

Agreed !!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 1, 2010)

Where are them pictures??


----------



## EATIII (Oct 1, 2010)

pardus said:


> Your DPMS was shooting pretty shitty at the last shoot... :2c:
> 
> I didn't get a chance to use it myself


 
I wasn't up there with you guys. From what you all said I believe no one was doing very well:uhh:

I never had a problem, and at the last shoot Grant who never shot a long gun before was hitting apples all day long at 200.

and CH was with me when I first zeroed it, hell he was getting groups at 200 you could cover with a quarter with my Zero.:2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with DPMS they put out very accurate rifles. The AR10 is a great platform and the price on this rifle is a great deal....


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, none of us could hit shit, seemed like maybe your scope was off a little.

And when I say shitty it was a couple of inches off at 150 yrds.



EATIII said:


> I wasn't up there with you guys. From what you all said I believe no one was doing very well:uhh:
> 
> I never had a problem, and at the last shoot Grant who never shot a long gun before was hitting apples all day long at 200.
> 
> and CH was with me when I first zeroed it, hell he was getting groups at 200 you could cover with a quarter with my Zero.:2c:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 2, 2010)

I must confess that my group sucked.:doh:  I will blame it on the gravel we were firing off of.:cool:

  As for the zero being off, its not too uncommon that different shooters will group differently on a scoped rifle.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is my new AR-10A4  Traded a couple 1911's for it.

Tell me whatcha think;


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2010)

She is sexy!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 4, 2010)

Let me know how that stock works for you, I have seen them before and havent had the chance to use one.  The rifle looks nice, now go out the the range and get us a range report.  

Dont forget pics.  If there are no pics it didnt happen......


----------

